# Blog- One family's trip from the Great Lakes to the ICW



## cheapboxofwine (Jun 6, 2007)

We have more miles to go, but wanted to post our family blog of our trip across the Great Lakes and the down the ICW. We started in Ashland, WI, September 2007, and are currently in St. Augustine, FL., December 2007.
Thanks to Camaraderie and others on Sailnet who posted great advice in response to our questions for travel, marinas etc. etc. 
Here's the blog:
www.bigbro33.blogspot.com


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice blog, I am reading it now. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

very nice indeed! i am envious. keep it coming


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

CBW...nice job on the blog! Brings back some nice memories and it is good to see the ICW through newbies eyes again! Glad you got to see Cumberland Island. BTW...if you will be in St.A for a while...check out the Lightner museum there...a museum of a guy who collected other peoples collections! And had Andrew Carnegie kind of bucks to do it with. Most interesting. Right in downtown. 
Keep up the good work...glad you are all safe and sound and happy holidays!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I agree... great write-up!!!

- CD


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Very nice, indeed. Thanks for sharing. The winter season has become not only maintainence/repair/upgrade time, but also blog reading time. 

Nice to see another young family with two little girls living the dream. Hopefully my wife, my two daughters and I will only be a couple of years behind you!


----------



## trodzen (Jan 7, 2003)

*The Dog Blog*

yeah, but does your dog have his own blog. mine does

http://svhestia.com/wp/?p=202



Great blog cheapboxofwine, keep it up.

Todd
s/v Hestia
blog: http://svhestia.com/wp/?cat=5


----------

